# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  شروط جديدة للاعتماد الخاص لـكليات المجتمع التطبيقية

## عُبادة

شروط جديدة للاعتماد الخاص لـكليات المجتمع التطبيقية




عمان- حاتم العبادي  - اشترطت هيئة اعتماد مؤسسات التعليم العالي على الكليات الجامعية التقنية التطبيقية المتوسطة أن تكون نسبة أعضاء هيئة التدريس الى الطلبة، بواقع مدرس لكل عشرين طالب في مختلف التخصصات التي تطرحها.
وحددت الهيئة، ضمن شروط الاعتماد الخاص للكليات، التي بدىء تطبيقها العام الجامعي الحالي، أن تكون نسبة أعضاء هيئة التدريس من حملة درجة الدكتوراه (10%)، حدا أدنى، أو عضوا وأحدا في حال قل عددهم عن عشرة أعضاء، وذات النسبة لحملة الماجستير.
في حين ان نسبة أعضاء هيئة التدريس من حملة البكالوريوس (40%) في حدها الأعلى، بخبرة ثلاث سنوات على الأقل، بينما نسبة حملة الدبلوم المتوسط (20%) في حدها الأعلى وخبرة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات، اما المدرسون الحاصلون على دورات تدريبية في مجال التخصص (لا تقل عن مئة وخمسين ساعة) فحددت نسبتهم بـ(20) في الحد الأدنى وبخبرة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات.
اما الكوادر الفنية المساعدة، فاشترطت أن تكون نسبتهم (201) في المختبر الواحد، ولا يتجاوز العبء التدريسي للمدرب عن ثلاثين ساعة عملية أسبوعيا، الى جانب ان يكون حاصلا على درجة الدبلوم المتوسط او دورات مهنية في مجال التخصص لا تقل عن مائة وخمسين ساعة وخبرة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات.
وقسمت الشروط الخطة الدراسية لنيل درجة الدبلوم المتوسط الى (دبلوم السنتين) و(دبلوم الثلاث سنوات)، إذ حددت مجموع الساعات المعتمدة للخطة الدراسية   للأول   بـ (72) ساعة، ولـ  الثاني   بـ(95) ساعة.
ووزعت الساعات على خطة (دبلوم السنتين) بواقع (12) ساعة كمتطلبات كلية و(15) متطلبات برنامج و(45) متطلبات تخصص، مقابل (12) ساعة و(18) و(65) لدبلوم   الثلاث سنوات   على التوالي.
وطالبت الشروط بأن تتضمن الخطة الدراسية لتغطي المجالات المعرفية النظرية والمساندة والعملية والتدريب الميداني بالإضافة الى مشروع التخرج.
وأوضحت ان التدريب الميداني لطلبة (نظام السنتين) ثلاث ساعات معتمدة لجميع التخصصات في البرامج كافة، على ان تنفذ هذه الساعات الثلاث من خلال (300) ساعة تدريبية كحد أدنى.
في حين إنها لطلبة نظام   الثلاث سنوات   ثلاث ساعات معتمدة أيضا، إلا إنها اشترطت أن تنفذ بـ(600) ساعة تدريبية كحد أدنى.
وعادلت الشروط   مشروع التخرج   بثلاث ساعات معتمدة لجميع التخصصات التي تتضمن خططها الدراسية مشروعا للتخرج.
وحول المختبرات التي يجب على الكلية توفيرها، اشترطت تجهيزها، وان يخصص لكل طالب مترين مربعين على الأقل، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للمشاغل العملية.
وهناك نوعان من الاعتماد، الاول   العام   وهو المعني بالمؤسسات التعليمية، والآخر   الخاص   المعني بالتخصصات والبرامج التي تطرحها تلك المؤسسات.

----------

